# Vizio tv, hdmi has voltage on it



## Blueblaz (May 31, 2012)

I have a Vizio VO37L FHDTV20A, hooked up to a HD comcast box, nothing else to that tv.

The comcast entrance cable near the connection melted and caused me to lose service. I checked the cable connection and it had a varying amount of amperage from 3 to 7 amps, this really really surprised me I thought I had a main power box neutral problem in the house, but when I started searching I found it was coming from my Visio TV HDMI cable.
Once I removed the cable the voltage went away. When I first plug in the cable back in there is nothing and when the picture comes back up the power returns.

the tv is a little over two years old and I wonder why the darn thing is putting out AC amperage back into my cable system.

The cable was so hot I could burn my hand. 

Has anyone ever seen something like this and what can I do to figure out why it is doing this. I can't find anything about my issue any where, and should this be a cause of concern for other Vizio owners, if left like this it could have started a fire.

Thank you


----------

